# Can't decide on what sub to get from SVS.



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey gang, I need a little advice here, I have been in contact with Jack from SVS and he recommended a nice setup IMO for my closet of a room. Now the setup will be the 5.1 SBS-01's and PB10-NSD, I asked him if I would to move to different room of the house which is larger would I have to go with the SCS-01's or the STS-01's, he said I would be fine but I should consider getting dual PB10's.
I also asked if I could this setup in this small room he said sure, I had one more question for him. Could I use either the PC12-NSD or PC12-Plus in place of the the dual PB10's which he said I could for either room. 
Okay guys sorry for the long story, If you were me which of these 3 option's would you take and why?

I almost forgot something the room sizes.

Small room ~300ft^3 

Larger room ~1500^3

Thanks Guys.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Even though your room is small I highly suggest two NSD's You will smooth out the rooms frequency response and have far more headroom than with just one sub. Personally I would go with the 12 NSD but I can understand your space constraints.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello Tony, it has been awhile nice to hear from you again. So going with a dual sub setup would best in either of the 2 rooms, Now when you say NSD are you referring to PB10 or the PC12? If I went with dual PC12's that wouldn't take up much room like the PB10's right?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ares said:


> Hello Tony, it has been awhile nice to hear from you again. So going with a dual sub setup would best in either of the 2 rooms, Now when you say NSD are you referring to PB10 or the PC12? If I went with dual PC12's that wouldn't take up much room like the PB10's right?


Glad to hear from you as well, The PC12's take up less floor space so thats defiantly an option. I like the looks of the box subs myself but thats just personal choice. The PB12NSD is a great sub as well and the 12" drivers go deeper than the 10's and Im assuming that you want this for movies?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

You are correct sir movies, and for my vast collection of Hip-Hop albums that have ton's of BASS. So I want a sub that is going to drive the neighbors crazy:devil: So I looking for something that will do pretty well for both movies/music since my setup will be 50/50.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Then going with two 12's wold be a better fit for your needs. Either the PC12 Or PB12NSD I know it ups your budget but in the end you wont be disappointed.
That said the PB10NSD is also a good sub for the money you cant even really build one that will preform much better.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Not really I know if you order 2 subs they give you a 5% discount on the subs but you have to contact the sales department. The shipping on the PB10's are higher than the PC12's.


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a pair of PC12-NSD subs and would highly recommend them. I like the cylinders as they take up less floor space but, of course, that is a personal preference. However, whether you go with the box or cylinder, I'm sure they will meet your bass needs.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Lester, how would you describe your experience with the pair of PC12's? Trying to make a decision before I place my order by the end of this month this is the only sticking point.


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

I previously had a single PC12-NSD and although it is a great sub, I was having some issues with room response. My room is roughly 14' x 16' (about 1570 cu ft) so I guess it would be considered a medium room and is close to your larger room. The single sub had no trouble filling the room, however, when I put in the second sub, as Tony pointed out, it smoothed out the room response and provided additional headroom. IMHO, I think it's better to go with 2 matched subs than 1 huge one - at least it seemed to work for me.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Always go bigger unless you only listen to music. 

Bigger means lower cleaner bass where it counts in the theater.

I'd get 4 speakers(260) and spend the rest on the best sub you can get.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Agreed, getting the best sub you can afford will yield excellent results and transform your sound and make your speakers perform and sound better, its amazing what a good sub can do for your system!


----------

